# DA fees



## lovethisgame (Feb 7, 2018)

does anyone know what the fees are for youngers in DA at Pats and Strikers?


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2018)

lovethisgame said:


> does anyone know what the fees are for youngers in DA at Pats and Strikers?


Isn't it free?


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

lovethisgame said:


> does anyone know what the fees are for youngers in DA at Pats and Strikers?


No idea about Pats, Strikers charges the DA fee ($2K) to parents.


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Isn't it free?


Lulz


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 7, 2018)

Pats is free


----------



## megnation (Feb 8, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Pats is free


At least this year U14 and above its free. Goes for both boys and girls. I haven't heard about next year yet.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 9, 2018)

Strikers DA for all ages never been free. They charge for all the travel on top of the fees also.


----------

